# Ford 841 need advice



## Stryker777 (Sep 17, 2008)

My buddy (known for 15 years) has a Ford 841 with 4 implements that he just offered me for less than $2k. It runs and he has been using it this year. Unfortunately, he has some health issues right now and can no longer run his farm. I currently have a Case 801B diesel with a front loader and am really liking the idea of having a smaller tractor to use rear implements on. Does anyone have any advice about it? Is it worth it? To me it sounds like it but I really do not know a lot about pricing. I can build cars from a box of parts but have not messed with many tractors. Any thing to really look out for? Any common problems with this model? I am going to his house to look at it tomorrow. 
Thanks!


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

A Ford 841 with 4 implements for less than $2k sounds like a good deal to me. Check that the lift is working ok, and also the PTO. Check that the clutch is working properly. Look it over for leaks.


----------



## Stryker777 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you Ed. I will do so. I'm taking a trailer with me just in case.


----------



## Stryker777 (Sep 17, 2008)

I bought it today. Came with two brush hogs, a 5ft blade, 6ft blade, pond scoop, hoist, and a lincoln stick welder. Total cost... $1800

There was one leak. It is hydraulic fluid under the tractor coming from a 4 inch or so plate with 4 screws in it. I have not had a chance to look it up yet. Anyone know what it is and if it is an easy fix? Thanks!


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice score to say the least!


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice deal. 

Have a look at the attached diagram. See item #15 (plate) and #14 (gasket). Is this what you are referring to?


----------



## Stryker777 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting the diagram Big T. Yes, that looks like where it was leaking. I did not see any leaking before I started it to load it. Then I lifted the brush hog and loaded onto the trailer. After turning off, I noticed dripping hydraulic fluid.


----------

